# Morihei Suzu - series



## Hiomakivi (Mar 9, 2019)

I ran into new Morihei synthetic whetstones at Ambiente fair in Frankfurt and got my sample batch this week. I can say that new Morihei Suzu lineup is something you should check out ones available on your region. For two years I have kept Naniwa Professional 3000 as one of the best stones, but I can say IMO that after a couple of tests runs ... we have a real competitor that might take place on TOP 3 of my stones. I have tested out maybe 75-100 different stones. However, never JNAT. This is now closest of me getting to Japanise Natural stones as Morihei is partly made of it.

Morihei Suzu series includes 1000, 4000, 6000 and 12K. All stones are Splash and Go. No soaking needed.







... on the first trial run I used Wüsthoff Chefs knife, and on the next run I had
Miyabi Birchwood to test out. 1K stone does not show out and is kind of average stone close to Shapton Glass 1000. Morihei gives you excellent feedback and is easy to use. I did not have nagura on hand .. but made a start faster by breaking the surface with Shapton Glass 500 and that created an immediate slurry.






But ones I changed stone to 4K,,, I can say we are getting somewhere. I need to have more test runs to see how good this is, but I can say I have seen a lot of stones, but this is something.

I will continue testing and use my Tanaka Blue #1 and test 6K and 12K stones ...


----------



## Knife2meatu (Mar 9, 2019)

How are they bonded?

I'm looking through the http://www.morihei.co.jp/ website trying to find information, but am having a hard time finding them.

Do you have any more details?


----------



## Hiomakivi (Mar 9, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> How are they bonded?
> 
> I'm looking through the http://www.morihei.co.jp/ website trying to find information, but am having a hard time finding them.
> 
> Do you have any more details?



To my understanding, there is no more detail on the website. Morihei is not doing export business so I will try to get more details through the export company I use. I only have a simple sales brochure.


----------



## Hiomakivi (Mar 19, 2019)

I got some feedback today from Japan. I learned that this new type of whetstones series has been under development for several decades.

As we understand not a lot of the production methods are disclosed, but this is what I learned.

During the development phase, while selecting high-quality raw materials of both natural and synthetic stones, Mr. Morihei combined both elements
at a specific mixing ratio and finally succeeded to create this newest semi-natural/synthetic whetstone.

Every MORIHEI stone involving grit of 1000, 4000, 6000 and 12000 is fired at low temperature, and the temperature burning each stone grit is slightly different, but not disclosed. To the best of our knowledge, it seems the whetstones are manufactured not by the magnesia method, but by either vitrifying or mostly resinous means.

We also learned that this series is not called a Suzu series. So the official name of the series is Morihei Hishiboshi.


----------



## zizirex (Mar 20, 2019)

It was called 'Hi' Series read as "He" which means Fire. I have the 6K version for 4 months and it is my favourite finishing stone. Its splash and go, cuts fast, good feedback, not dish that easily, and gives a good contrast for Hagane and Jigane. The 6K polish very nice, but still have the bite. I want to buy the 12k, but I think is a bit overkill, but I need a stone for my straight razor.


----------

